# Bellator 49 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

At the request of the majority of members who have played the past Bellator pick 'em games, we're now going head to head instead of competing against everyone for a big credit prize. Sign up here if you would like to be in the tournament picking fights from Bellator FC cards, where the winner will be crowned champion and be awarded a belt to fit in your sig made by the man himself, limba:








The usual disclaimer is that you have to be a paid member to put that image in your sig, but not to participate. Sign up at least 3 days before the event if you want to play, the tournament brackets are going to be set in a week. The Bellator event takes place on September 10th, and that is when your picks will be due by the time the fights start at 7 PM Eastern time...










How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 49, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Dan Hornbuckle vs. Luis Santos
> * Chris Cisneros vs. Ben Saunders
> * Chris Lozano vs. Brent Weedman
> * Steve Carl vs. Douglas Lima
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Joel Roberts vs. Brylan Van Artsdalen
> * Giedrius Karavackas vs. LeVon Maynard
> * Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra vs. Scott Heckman
> * Lester Caslow vs. James "Binky" Jones
> * Azunna Anyanwu vs. J.A. Dudley





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, just shoot on this thread or send me a message.

Members signed up:
*
UFC_OWNS
Bknmax
kantowrestler
St.Paul Guy
SmackyBear
hixxy
limba
kickstar
Rauno
G_Land
Killstarz
mattandbenny
Thelegend
dudeabides
*


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I Am In! Get Out Of My Way Im Getting The Title


----------



## Bknmax

If Owns the only competition i have then might as well just give me the belt now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

you best watch yo mouth cupcake when im the new champion


----------



## kantowrestler

As one of the people who proposed this, I am now entering the tournament.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Count me in. Wikipedia don't fail me now.


----------



## kantowrestler

If my math is correct that is four participants and the tournament is a go!


----------



## dudeabides

kantowrestler said:


> If my math is correct that is four participants and the tournament is a go!


4 is the least we can have, so like you said we have enough for it to go on but plenty of time for more people to sign up and make it a bigger tourney. I wouldn't mind having 64 seeds, like that one other sport does. Dare to dream right?


----------



## kantowrestler

Well let's be honest, have there ever been 64 participants in a pickem?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

hixxy will join and we can have a 6 man tourney at least


----------



## kantowrestler

Is he going to join though?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

kantowrestler said:


> Is he going to join though?


he will ill give him a pm when he's on next


----------



## kantowrestler

Well considering how long Bellator seasons are a six man bracket is doable.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

kantowrestler said:


> Well considering how long Bellator seasons are a six man bracket is doable.


i hope we get two more though so it can be a good 8 man tourney


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, that would make it a fun and more interesting tournament.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, that would make it a fun and more interesting tournament.


and it would also be the same format as the bellator 8 man tournaments, see if we can get rockstar and some others to sign up maybe


----------



## kantowrestler

Oh if only we could get a sponsor like Rockstar onto this tournament.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

we may as well start call outs now for the card

Bknmax
Kantowrestler
UFC_OWNS
Dudeabides
St.Paul Guy

are confirmed

Hixxy 
Mckeever pending


----------



## SmackyBear

UFC_OWNS said:


> we may as well start call outs now for the card
> 
> Bknmax
> Kantowrestler
> UFC_OWNS
> Dudeabides
> St.Paul Guy
> 
> are confirmed
> 
> Hixxy
> SmackyBear
> Mckeever pending


Thanks for the PM. Wasn't sure when/if this was going to go off.

I'm down for entering the tourney.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

no worries bud


----------



## kantowrestler

So are we going to do undercard matches while the tournament continues?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

kantowrestler said:


> So are we going to do undercard matches while the tournament continues?


yep thats the plan because we will have records like the others


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, something tells me that more guys will jump onboard once Strikeforce folds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

sent picks some damn hard fights to pick pretty much even money on all of them but im confident


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, the welterweight tourament this season is pretty even when it comes to the talent pool. It's not like last season that had Jay Hieron who was no surprise. I wonder when that match is going to happen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, the welterweight tourament this season is pretty even when it comes to the talent pool. It's not like last season that had Jay Hieron who was no surprise. I wonder when that match is going to happen.


i dont know but im confident askren easily gets a decision win over hieron. we will have the tourney done quickly as there is an event on every week starting from next week for a few events. i hope lombard has one more fight in bellator and gets out so he can fight someone decent before hes too old


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm sure that Bellator has a champions clause with Lombard though. More then likely he'll be with Bellator until the organization either goes under, he retires, or he looses the title. I think that for the most part Bellator treats their champions well.


----------



## hixxy

Cheers for the heads up OWNS, i am entering


----------



## UFC_OWNS

hixxy said:


> Cheers for the heads up OWNS, i am entering


sweet my mayun, you gotta chance to have 3 belts, we just need to mckeever to accept my invite and we'll have an 8 man tourney set


----------



## limba

What the hell...i'm in also.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

well ALRIGHT we got ourselves a 8 man tourney for the first ever Bellator championship and everyones even money to win it.

Bellator Tourney Entrants:

Limba
Hixxy
UFC_OWNS
Dudeabides
Bknmax
Kantowrestler
Smackybear
St.Paul Guy

anyone else who signs up will be paired in regular matches to get off the mark to get a future title shot after the tourney


----------



## limba

UFC_OWNS said:


> well ALRIGHT we got ourselves a 8 man tourney for the first ever Bellator championship and everyones even money to win it.
> 
> Bellator Tourney Entrants:
> 
> Limba
> Hixxy
> UFC_OWNS
> Dudeabides
> Bknmax
> Kantowrestler
> Smackybear
> St.Paul Guy
> 
> anyone else who signs up will be paired in regular matches to get off the mark to get a future title shot after the tourney


Not so fast man...maybe we'll get 8 more man to sign up.

Since you're in charge is see , why not PM the likes of Rauno, Intermission, Indestructible, MCK (again), G_Land and others.

I am sure we can get 8 more guys to sign up.

If you get 8 more people to sign up, i'll give you *1,000,000* credits.  
What do you say?!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

limba said:


> Not so fast man...maybe we'll get 8 more man to sign up.
> 
> Since you're in charge is see , why not PM the likes of Rauno, Intermission, Indestructible, MCK (again), G_Land and others.
> 
> I am sure we can get 8 more guys to sign up.
> 
> If you get 8 more people to sign up, i'll give you *1,000,000* credits.
> What do you say?!


my my thats an almighty task, ok ill do it ill pm them all now and by god this will be the greatest tourney in the history of cpl's


----------



## UFC_OWNS

ok i sent out the messages see how many more we get to sign up, if you dont know the rules there on the first page, dont forget to send your picks to dudeabides


----------



## kickstar

I'm in


----------



## UFC_OWNS

nice thanks kickstar we got 9 now and raunos coming so we got 10 at least


----------



## limba

UFC_OWNS said:


> nice thanks kickstar we got 9 now and raunos coming so we got 10 at least


Keep it up...that million is closer and closer.


----------



## Rauno

Like OWNS said, i'm in.


----------



## Killz

I would have give this a go, but I have to be honest, I dont know much about Bellator.


----------



## G_Land

Ah hell why not I'm in.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

the bands all here we got 11 signed up now


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Killstarz said:


> I would have give this a go, but I have to be honest, I dont know much about Bellator.


thats the beauty of it no one does! so its an even money tourney, hey we got kilstarz we got 12 signed up


----------



## Killz

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats the beauty of it no one does! so its an even money tourney, hey we got kilstarz we got 12 signed up


**** it... count me in


----------



## UFC_OWNS

thats my man killstarz offtopic god damn you american chicks


----------



## Rauno

Killstarz said:


> **** it... count me in


I know NOTHING about Bellator. Alvarez, Konrad and Lombard come to my mind when i think of Bellator.

Edit: Askren as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Rauno said:


> I know NOTHING about Bellator. Alvarez, Konrad and Lombard come to my mind when i think of Bellator.


thats the best thing about it, its a complete lottery who can win it, ugh people who go on maury


----------



## kantowrestler

I don't think it's a complete lottery. Some of these guys are pretty skilled. Look at guys like Lombard and Alverez who dominate their opponents. Not to mention Konrad is only improving.


----------



## dudeabides

I can't believe so many people signed up since last night when I last checked. Wow, thanks guys. We could have done a tourney earlier if I knew so many were into it.


----------



## G_Land

Ill take UFCOWNS lol


----------



## dudeabides

He already sent picks before he said something about Koreans so he might not be a pushover you know, depending on if they make any changes to the card.


----------



## G_Land

Damn I was looking for the shoo in lol .....so Koreans huh? damn


----------



## kantowrestler

So how many man bracket are we looking at here?


----------



## mattandbenny

I'm in... I won the last pick'em we did


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, but that was a wider pool with more option as compared to a one on one.


----------



## Thelegend

im in....bellator fanatic, still waiting for warren to get his.

edit: oh snap, hawn is out?


----------



## St.Paul Guy

So is Hawn out or not?

I'll need to resend my picks if he is.


----------



## kantowrestler

Wait, how do we determine contenders after the tournament is done? And are we just doing tournaments every season? The discussions about this have been all over the place if I remember.


----------



## dudeabides

It's been a week since the signups went up, and only 3 days before the event so:

SIGNUPS for the tourney are over. 13 people signed up and... wait, that's an odd number. Ok I'll make it 14. Rep limba when you see his tourney graphic; they are always awesome. And thanks guys. 

As you may know 14 person or team brackets don't have everyone playing in Week 1. The two first round byes went to the ones who seemed to deserve it most: multiple Bellator pick 'em winners St.Paul Guy and Bknmax. But everybody in it is 0-0 so we all have a chance. Those two can still send picks for this week's show and be in regular matchups outside of the tourney if they want, but next week should definitely send picks for Bellator 50.

The winners in Week 1 will move onto the 2nd round next week at Bellator 50. People can still sign up to compete at this event and the next one if they aren't in the tourney. We would just need at least two of them to make a regular matchup on the undercard. And the win/loss records start counting at this event.

Don't forget the picks are due in time for the Spike TV prelims at 7 pm.


----------



## hixxy

Am i having a blond moment? Where are the match ups dudes? As in which member am i fighting against.


----------



## Guy Incognito

aww,aww, i missed it.


----------



## kantowrestler

You can still sign up for an undercard fight perhaps.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks to limba, here are the tourney matches:


----------



## kantowrestler

Well this should be interesting. I hope I do better in this tournament then the Strikeforce Grand Prix. How did I loose in the first round?


----------



## Rauno

I'm against Hixxy, shit. How much fights should we pick? The main card + 2 prelims like in SF?


----------



## Bknmax

Rauno said:


> I'm against Hixxy, shit. How much fights should we pick? The main card + 2 prelims like in SF?


Yah exactly the same way as SF


----------



## hixxy

Rauno said:


> I'm against Hixxy, shit. How much fights should we pick? The main card + 2 prelims like in SF?


I dont know that much about Bellator so as long as you do you will probably be alright. Dont think we have ever met in a pick em?


----------



## limba

Ok Sherdog fight finder....do your magic. 

_PS: never heard of the under card fighters...:laugh:_


----------



## Thelegend

limba said:


> Ok Sherdog fight finder....do your magic.
> 
> _PS: *never heard of the under card fighters*...:laugh:_


awesome:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, not to mention that undercard fighters usually aren't on wikipedia. That's because how unknown they are right now. I guess that is the disadvantage of using local fighters.


----------



## G_Land

Went with my gut on these. No looking at the odds.....Should be interesting


----------



## hixxy

Picks are in, and pretty confident!


----------



## Killz

Picks are in with no research whatso ever... Commonly known as 'pure guesses'


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks for sending picks everybody, sorry if a couple were hard for ya. Bknmax and StPaul Guy both sent picks even though they had a bye in the tourney, and no one else has signed up since the tourney. So... they'll be facing each other in a non-tourney matchup, only one of the night that is safe to lose tournment-wise but still counts on the won/loss record.


----------



## hixxy

Is Belly on the same time as Strikeforce?


----------



## dudeabides

Bellator starts in 30 minutes prelims on Spike TV main card on MTV 2 (or however you watch them when you do)

Strikeforce starts in 2 hours with prelims on HDNet, and main card on Showtime (or again however).


----------



## kantowrestler

However you want to watch them. That is pretty funny. Considering how I watch them.


----------



## Thelegend

well only one pick wrong i think lol.

great fight by lozano and weedman.


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 49 Pick 'em
*










The Tourney for the Title








The correct calls:



> Anyanwu TKO 2
> Caslow TKO 2
> Roberts SUB 2
> Karavackas TKO 3
> Bezerra TKO 2
> Lima UD
> Santos UD
> Saunders TKO 3
> Lozano UD



*The Matchups

Bellator Pick 'em Tourney*
*
UFC_OWNS (1-0) vs G_Land (0-1)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 77 to 70! 

kantowrestler (0-1) vs SmackyBear (1-0)
Fight won by SmackyBear 63 to 44! 

kickstar (0-1) vs dudeabides (1-0)
Fight won by dudeabides 61 to 24! 

limba (0-1) vs Thelegend (1-0)
Fight won by Thelegend 88 to 53!

hixxy (1-0) vs Rauno (0-1)
Fight won by hixxy 52 to 50! FOTN!

Killstarz (1-0) vs mattandbenny (0-1)
Fight won by Killstarz 83 to 0!* *KOTN!* 










*
Non-Tourney Matchup

St.Paul Guy (1-0) vs Bknmax (0-1)
Fight won by St.Paul Guy 65 to 52! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was Thelegend with 88 points and Killstarz in 2nd. The tournament action continues in 7 days at Bellator 50! You can still sign up even if you lost tonight for non-tourney matches, though.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

UFC_OWNS


> Chris Lozano UD *24*
> Ben Saunders UD *15*
> Luis Santos tko 3 *14*
> Douglas Lima tko 2 *13*
> Brylan Van Artsdalen SUB 3
> Giedrius Karavackas SUB rd 2 *11*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 77 pts*


G_Land


> * Douglas Lima UD *24*
> * Ben Saunders TKO RD 3 *23*
> * Dan Hornbuckle KO RD 1
> * Brent Weedman TKO RD 2
> * Joel Roberts UD *12*
> * Giedrius Karavackas Sub RD 2 *11*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 70 pts*


kantowrestler


> Dan Hornbuckle/submission/round 1
> Ben Saunders/TKO/round 1 *20*
> Brent Weedman/TKO/round 1
> Douglas Lima/submission/round 1 *13*
> Brylan Van Artsdalen/U. decision
> Giedrius Karavackas/split decision *11*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 44 pts*


SmackyBear


> Ben Saunders via KO/TKO, round 2 *21*
> 
> Douglas Lima via Sub, round 2 *15*
> 
> Giedrius Karavackas via Sub, round 1 *14*
> 
> Alexandre Bezerra via Sub, round 3 *13*
> 
> Dan Hornbuckle via KO/TKO, round 3
> 
> Brent Weedman via Decision, split
> *Total 4 of 6 for 63 pts*


kickstar


> Dan Hornbuckle vs. Luis Santos unanimous decision *24*
> Chris Cisneros vs. Ben Saunders TKO round: 2
> Chris Lozano vs. Brent Weedman unanimous decision
> Steve Carl vs. Douglas Lima unanimous decision
> Joel Roberts vs. Brylan Van Artsdalen submision round:1
> Azunna Anyanwu vs. J.A. Dudley submision round:1
> *Total 1 of 6 for 24 pts*


dudeabides


> Saunders TKO 2 *21*
> Lima SUB 1 *15*
> Weedman UD
> Bezerra UD *13*
> Santos TKO 3 *12*
> Van Artsdalen UD
> *Total 4 of 6 for 61 pts*


limba


> Steve Carl vs. Douglas Lima - Douglas Lima, TKO, 2nd rd *16*
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra vs. Scott Heckman - Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra, Submission, 1st rd *15*
> Chris Cisneros vs. Ben Saunders - Ben Saunders, TKO, 3rd rd *22*
> Dan Hornbuckle vs. Luis Santos - Dan Hornbuckle, TKO, 2nd rd
> Chris Lozano vs. Brent Weedman - Brent Weedman, UD
> Joel Roberts vs. Brylan Van Artsdalen - Brylan VanArtsdalen, Submission, 1st rd
> *Total 3 of 6 for 53 pts*


Thelegend


> Bezerra def Heckman by sub rd1 *16*
> Saunders def Cisneros by ud *15*
> Hornbuckle def Santos by 2 sub
> Lozano def Weedman by ud *21*
> Lima def Carl by ud *20*
> Anyanwu def Dudley by tko rd1 *16*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 88 pts!*


hixxy


> Steve Carl vs. Douglas Lima - Lima SUB 2 *16*
> 
> Chris Cisneros vs. Ben Saunders - Saunders TKO 2 *20*
> 
> Joel Roberts vs. Brylan Van Artsdalen - Van Artsdalen SUB 1
> 
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra vs. Scott Heckman - Bezerra SUB 2 *16*
> 
> Chris Lozano vs. Brent Weedman - Weedman UD
> 
> Dan Hornbuckle vs. Luis Santos - Hornbuckle UD
> *Total 3 of 6 for 52 pts*


Rauno


> Weedman-dec-ud
> Saunders-tko-1st *20*
> Hornbuckle-tko-1st
> Lima-sub-2nd *13*
> Roberts-sub-3rd *17*
> Jones-dec-split
> *Total 3 of 6 for 50 pts*


Killstarz


> Luis Santos via tko 1 *16*
> Ben Saunders via sub 2 *15*
> Brent Weedman tko 3
> Douglas Lima UD *21*
> Joel Roberts via tko 1 *12*
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra via KO 2 *19*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 83 pts*


mattandbenny


> No Picks Sent


St.Paul Guy


> Azunna Anyanwu via (T)KO R1 *21*
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra via Submission R1 *15*
> Brent Weedman via UD
> Ben Saunders via TKO R2 *18*
> Dan Hornbuckle via UD
> Douglas Lima via Submission R2 *11*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 65 pts*


Bknmax


> Ben Saunders,TKO,Round 2 *21*
> Douglas Lima,TKO,Round 1 *15*
> Dan Hornbuckle,Submission,Round 2
> Brent Weedman,Decision (unanimous)
> Brylan Van Artsdalen,Submission,Round 1
> lexandre "Popo" Bezerra,KO,Round 1 *16*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 52 pts*


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. Thelegend (1-0) 88 pts.
2. Killstarz (1-0) 83 pts.
3. UFC_OWNS (1-0) 77 pts.
4. St.Paul Guy (1-0) 65 pts.
5. SmackyBear (1-0) 63 pts.
6. dudeabides (1-0) 61 pts.
7. hixxy (1-0) 52 pts.
8. G_Land (0-1) 70 pts.
9. limba (0-1) 53 pts.
10. Bknmax (0-1) 52 pts.
11. Rauno (0-1) 50 pts.
12. kantowrestler (0-1) 44 pts.
13. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
14. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.

That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## kantowrestler

I don't seem to do well in tournaments on this forum. But whatever, I did well in Strikeforce at least I think I did. Maybe I should check up.


----------



## Killz

Wow, I scored well for complete guesses... Not that it mattered cos my guy didn't show


----------



## hixxy

Wow fight of the night Rauno! We both scored very poorly though and im gonna have to seriously up my game for the next round. Killstarz we met again.


----------



## G_Land

Damn so close I should get a by since my opponent is out now! lolz


----------



## kantowrestler

I challenge whoever is winless to next week's fight card!


----------



## Rauno

Nice, a FOTN is always pleasant. The whole card was a mystery to me and i guessed every fight. 

Grats Hix.


----------



## kantowrestler

G-land, you and me next week. One of us needs to get a win next week!


----------



## Killz

hixxy said:


> Wow fight of the night Rauno! We both scored very poorly though and im gonna have to seriously up my game for the next round. Killstarz we met again.


Yep! here's hoping this one doesnt go the same way as every other one we've had


----------



## St.Paul Guy

G_Land said:


> Damn so close I should get a by since my opponent is out now! lolz


Yes, is OWNS getting back in time for next weekend?


----------



## dudeabides

He's banned temporarily but has my email address, that's how he sends picks if you were wondering. It's not over for anybody in a pick 'em league unless the ban's permanent (and then they probably don't care anyway). If anybody else that plays needs the address send me a pm. (Especially before you go on the forum and post a sensitive joke or something)


----------



## G_Land

dudeabides said:


> He's banned temporarily but has my email address, that's how he sends picks if you were wondering. It's not over for anybody in a pick 'em league unless the ban's permanent (and then they probably don't care anyway). If anybody else that plays needs the address send me a pm. (Especially before you go on the forum and post a sensitive joke or something)


 
You didnt have to yell.....:thumb02:


----------



## limba

At least i lost against a "LEGEND" :laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler

No one in this forum is a legend just yet. Not to mention MMA is unpredictable.


----------



## hixxy

kantowrestler said:


> No one in this forum is a legend just yet. Not to mention MMA is unpredictable.


Thats where your wrong, Dudeabides IS a legend. Without him none of these Pick Ems would be possible.


----------



## Bknmax

hixxy said:


> Thats where your wrong, Dudeabides IS a legend. Without him none of these Pick Ems would be possible.


True story props to Dudeabides


----------

